# SR20DE to DET Swap



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone familiar with the Asian models of the U13 93-97 altimas? In our country, the U13s came with a stock SR20DE motor. I came across an old SR20DET motor with an AWD tranny lying around and i was wonderng if the engines are a direct bolt-on fit to the front wheel drive transmission of the car... 

Could this be done?  I believe there is a high possibility...


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

why not just bolt on the turbo and intercooler? Wouldn't that be simpler than having to customize the drivetrain? Granted you do have the SR20DE to work with.


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

It could be done, but there are some aspects of the DET engine that are different from the DE. 

Such as:
1. the DE runs a higher compression ratio than the DET
2. the internals are different (ie. pistons, gaskets and head clearance)
3. Injectors, ECU are different as well

The DE might not be fit to run a turbo, coz i'm afraid it might blow, but it's an interesting suggestion none the less.

What i need to know is that if the engine mounts of the SR20DET engine would be a direct bolt-on job on the U13 SR20DE engine bay, using the stock transmission & mounts of the 
U13.

In short, SR20DE engine swap to SR20DET using the stock transmission/drive train, radiator, aircon systems and engine mounts.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

well Im pretty sure it can be done, but the thing is that the engine is flipped around aint it?


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Nope, It's still in the in-line position parallel to the radiator. I hope the engine mounts are an exact match.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

It shouldnot be so hard. If poop hits the fan, just fabricate them yourself. If you do, you can make the whole thing really sturdy.


----------

